# Creative Sound SDX15" VS Mach5Audio IXL 15"



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

Looking for opinions so I can buy a pair of subs today or tomorrow. 

Heres the manufactures links for both.

http://www.creativesound.ca/details.php?model=SDX15

http://mach5audio.com/zen/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=65&products_id=180

Both subs are about the same price, and are fairly local thats why Ive narrowed it down between the 2. 

Boths subs are rated @ 1000rms and thats exactly what I have on tap for each. I will be running 2 Cadence TXA 1000D amps. So each sub gets it own amp! What Im going for is a LOUD SPL setup, I want these subs to pound, the SDX has 30mm of xmax while the IXL has only 22 i think, would that make a big difference?

Like I said I want a majorly oriented SPL setup because I love the lows, but I really only listen to that for a small percentage of my music. The rest is rock/metal and I pretty much like very little bass for that, usually turn my remote bass knob most of the way down. But I would still like my subs to be able to keep up nice with the drums and such and sount in tune (which my current audiobahns do not)

So, in your guys opinions, which set of subs, in there manufacturers spec PORTED boxes, will get the loudest, with the same ammount of power, but have the best SQ with little power going to them.

Thanks alot


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

......................


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Hmm, you have some contradictory statements in your OG post. So do you really want SPL or SQ? 

A set of IB'ed 15s will pound out when asked to. Also, a properly ported pair of 12s can get great sound quality.
Also, what ride do you have as porting a pair of 15s will require large amounts of volume.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Or you can save space by buying a single DD Audio 15 and give it the power from both amps, now that will POUND


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

i would get the SDX15 because i've heard from some reliable sources it's a fantastic driver. Also, i see no mention of shorting rings or low inductance motor topology on the mach5.


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey, Im going for SPL, whatever will get me there and be the loudest. For $$450-500 shipped and will work with my amps I will buy today. Im itchin for a new setup.

This is going in an infiniti qx4, upto 10cubes available, but Id like to keep it to 8 or so to retain some height in my trunk.

I want MAINLY SPL, but I still want it to sound good with lower power is what Im saying.

I havent seen any reviews of either sub I posted, so I dont know how loud (if at all) there could be better, either one would get


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

2 x 15s will be loud either way, so go for the better sounding driver = creative .


----------



## wu501 (Dec 5, 2007)

neither...Id personally go with SSA Icons for around the same price. Get damn loud and sound great doing it 

http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/shop/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=14


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

I dont really care if 2 15's will be loud either way, Ive had 2 15's before, and was impressed, but I want to be blown away this time because Im going to buy the right woofer

I looked at the SSA Icons, there $270 a piece + 80 shipping a piece, out of my budget.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Does Image Dynamics make an IDQ15?


----------



## wu501 (Dec 5, 2007)

W O T said:


> I dont really care if 2 15's will be loud either way, Ive had 2 15's before, and was impressed, but I want to be blown away this time because Im going to buy the right woofer
> 
> I looked at the SSA Icons, there $270 a piece + 80 shipping a piece, out of my budget.


free shipping in the U.S.


----------



## wu501 (Dec 5, 2007)

edit...nvmd..your from Canada


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

im not in the usa, im in canada, thats why i chose 2 canadian companies. I dont care where it comes from, aslong as its under my budget taking into consideration the huge border charges if it comes from the US. SO I was loking at canadian distributors


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12860&highlight=sdx15


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

I didnt even see that freaking thread, when I searched it still doesnt even come up when I put SDX15

Has anyone tried them in a ported box? Aparently they have GREAT SQ, Im concerned there might not be asgood of SPL. Mind you I will have 2 of them, at full rms wattage, in big ported boxes.....

should I just buy them?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

You may want to port at a very high frequency (35hz maybe) to get the most SPL. I usually recommend IB for everything but in this case I think you would blow them the first day. 

You might want to elaborate on why you want them to sound good at low power. You do have the power and unless you bottom them out the sound characteristics shouldn't change.


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

Well its just my taste in music I guess, when I listen to rock like 3 days grace and such korn and whatnot, I really dont like to hear ALOT of bass and really just like listenning to my components and having the subs blend in and not overpower to were my nose starts to hurt lol

If they sound good with full power to those songs I guess I would still play them

Ive never had a true woofer that COULD put out any SQ before (only run audiobahns and cadence wild beasts in the past)


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

dude... just buy them. welcome to the realm of quality woofers


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

So you tihnk they would get loud? I seem to have a very high tolerance for bass, most people turn my stereo down themselves when were listenning to it lol. I want this to BOOM


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

W O T said:


> Ive never had a true woofer that COULD put out any SQ before (only run audiobahns and cadence wild beasts in the past)


The box has a lot to do with how good it sounds, more so than the subwoofer. You have good potential to ruin any SQ you think you may get out of them. All out SPL = ****ty sound quality. Your only option is to port them low or go large sealed but at that point you loose at least 5db of max output. For most people that would be ideal, you don't need output in excess of 130db for music listening. What do you want?


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

Im not looking for an all out SPL car, and building a box to spec is NOT a problem Im very gifted in that area. I dont think 130db is what Im going for though, I was thinking 140+

I forget where I seen the manufacturers recomended box size though. But ported wasnt to large...

Id like it to be loud, very loud, but still sound good... achievable?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

W O T said:


> Im not looking for an all out SPL car, and building a box to spec is NOT a problem Im very gifted in that area. I dont think 130db is what Im going for though, I was thinking 140+
> 
> I forget where I seen the manufacturers recomended box size though. But ported wasnt to large...
> 
> Id like it to be loud, very loud, but still sound good... achievable?


I say you do the 5 ft3 tune to 20hz that's on the site. You should have no problem hitting 140hz. The larger one might be overkill if you don't watch movies in your car. I hope your midbass can do at least 110db.


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes my midbass is way up to par, Ive got a complete Cadence componenet set that is LOUD, doors are all sound deadened as well so theres plenty of misbass. Im still not set on buying this driver though, I really dont know about the hz level you mentionned. Im a tad bit new to this so I was going by DB.

I thought most people in car audio tuned from 32hz-40hz, not all the way down to 20


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

W O T said:


> I dont really care if 2 15's will be loud either way, Ive had 2 15's before, and was impressed, but I want to be blown away this time because Im going to buy the right woofer
> 
> I looked at the SSA Icons, there $270 a piece + 80 shipping a piece, out of my budget.


2 x 15s will be as loud as 2 x 15s, unless you add MO POWA its not going to be any louder.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

W O T said:


> So you tihnk they would get loud? I seem to have a very high tolerance for bass, most people turn my stereo down themselves when were listenning to it lol. I want this to BOOM


http://www.soundbytes.com/Merchant2...&Store_Code=SB&Product_Code=HA335&cid=froogle


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

W O T said:


> Yes my midbass is way up to par, Ive got a complete Cadence componenet set that is LOUD, doors are all sound deadened as well so theres plenty of misbass. Im still not set on buying this driver though, I really dont know about the hz level you mentionned. Im a tad bit new to this so I was going by DB.
> 
> I thought most people in car audio tuned from 32hz-40hz, not all the way down to 20


Most 6.5 drivers cannot hit close to 105db at 80hz. We're not even talking about at 60hz crossover point (imo optimal for this sub) where you mid is not likely to break 100db. 

Most people do tune over 30hz. It's probably why I've never seen a ported box properly implemented for quality listening. 

IMO if you want two drivers sealed is the only way to go. You will use 8 ft 3 properly braced and powered. In a port setup 5 ft3 doesn't look achievable. You need at least a 11 ft3 box to account for proper driver displacement and bracing. That is if you want good response down to 20hz. If not, tune high, you will meter much higher at 40hz if that is your calling.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

you have to realize this is an SQ forum. if you want some help being loud i'd try caraudio.com/forum


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

I do see this is a SQ forum, doesnt mean I have to give up SPL to achieve SQ. Im looking for a mix, be it I seem to care more about SPL at this point than SQ, I am looking for a driver to do both.

I dont get where you got 11cubes from, the manufactuer only calls for 4cubes ported / sub. And I have a huge trunk anyways. I would like them to be ported.

Someone said, 15's are 15's, all the same with the same power, obviously thats not true, different drivers produce more SPL with the same power and displacement and tune....

Need help with SPL AND AND AND AND AND still sounding good here guys. I am looking for a lot of spl though


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

i'm not saying you have to give up anything only suggesting a forum that would be able to help you better. good luck


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

W O T said:


> I do see this is a SQ forum, doesnt mean I have to give up SPL to achieve SQ. Im looking for a mix, be it I seem to care more about SPL at this point than SQ, I am looking for a driver to do both.
> 
> I dont get where you got 11cubes from, the manufactuer only calls for 4cubes ported / sub. And I have a huge trunk anyways. I would like them to be ported.
> 
> ...


Well you see, there is a trade-off. You will have to give up a bit of SPL to get a good frequency response. That is why I recommended that 5 ft3 box, it seems to be the best idea while still retaining some good output. Now you multiply by 2 and add bracing and driver displacement and you get 11 cubes.

There is no way around it. Maximizing SPL will absolutely give you a peak response of some magnitude. Almost none that I know of on this site would make that trade-off. That is why you got redirected to another forum. We do have our own popular culture here at DIYMA and it's driven towards a flat response.

Going on that idea you have a few choices to get a flatter response, 8ft sealed, 11ft ported to 20hz, or IB. I'm not saying the 8 ft ported at 25hz won't sound good, but it can sound better. It's your call at this point. Plenty of space for everyone in this hobby.


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

What I seem to want? I want SPL with descent SQ .....

will either of these subs get LOUD on 1000rms? Or am i barking up the wrong tree?

Knowbody has states why the SPX patended new motor and 10+mm more xmax WOULDNT make it much more superior to the IXL

Which one WILL give more SPL output


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

In a good install with 2000-2500 watts a 5cubic foot sealed box with the SDX 15's should easily surpass 140 db on displacement capability alone. Your Cadence component set however will not be able to keep up.


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

Im not really looking for the sound of a sealed box, I prefer ported, just a preference. But Im unsure if either sub I posted will be able to surpass the SPl levels I want now that everyone seems to be saying that if I try and make them loud, I'll be throwing every bit of SQ that makes this sub worth the money, out the door.

BTW- you dont even know what cadence components I have. They will be plenty for the bass though


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

W O T said:


> BTW- you dont even know what cadence components I have. They will be plenty for the bass though


I'm curious as to why you think these components are so special. Enlighten us.


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

I will answer your question. Will either of these get your required spl? Yes. Make your choice and move on. Its that easy. With subs in the region your looking at, with 8cuft and 1000watts and ported....its gonna be damn loud.

Now if you listen at 140...hell even 110...full range...get hearing aids now. I personally don't think you will get your components to keep up without major distortion at the levels you are talking about, there just isn't enough cone area to keep up.


----------

